# Pessary Removal



## aschaeve (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a patient who came in for her yearly physicial and her pessary was removed.  Is the removal part of the preventative or bill a seperate E&M? or is there a code for removal of a pessary?  This is a Medicare patient.

Thanks,

Alicia, CPC


----------



## Jessjosephlee (May 17, 2012)

*Pessary*

Did you ever get an answer to this?  I am trying to find how to bill for pessary fittings, how many times you can bill, if you can bill each time they are fitted or bill the first fitting then just exam the other times.....if you happen to know the answer will you call me or email me at jessjosephlee@gmail.com thanks
Jessica Cates, CPC


----------



## kvangoor (May 17, 2012)

Here is a link to a good ACOG article! It states that removing to clean, then reiserting is part of an E/M service so it would not be seperatly reportable. Hope this sheds some light on!
http://www.acog.org/About_ACOG/ACOG...Nomenclature/Coding_and_Billing_for_Pessaries


----------



## TYSON1234 (May 18, 2012)

According to Ob-Gyn coding alert, you can report the removal code along with the G0101 and Q0091 for the pelvic, breast exam and pap.


----------



## Jessjosephlee (May 18, 2012)

*Pessary supply*

For Medicare patients do either of you know if when the patient is here for lets say a 99213 and they discuss the option of doing a pessary and the patient decides yes I wanna do it....can you bill for that visit the 99213 then the supply code A4562 so that way the patient knows okay ive been charged for this i need to come get it or schedule the fitting...sometimes we end up with the supplies and the patient changes there mind....we looked into giving the patient a script but there is really no where here they can easily order or get a pessary....


----------



## Jamiemrph485 (Aug 20, 2012)

If patient comes in for irrigation of the vagina and pessary is cleaned and put back in, do we charge the E&M and the 57150 or just the E&M?


----------



## TYSON1234 (Aug 23, 2012)

JessJohn, I know for our office we don't bill the A4562 until the pt comes in to pick it up/or comes in for the insertion.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Aug 23, 2012)

According to ACOG, if a patient comes in for removal, cleansing and reinsertion you bill the appropriate E&M level. The only way you can bill 57160 would be if a NEW pessary was inserted.


----------

